# how to secure my shared internet ! ! ! !



## thelionn (Nov 12, 2012)

hi all 
first of all sorry for my bad english and also sorry to choose maybe a wrong title for my requerment !!

anyways , i have an internet , and i want to share my internet through a wireless ! 
but i want to share it when for people who're registed with me , i mean when someone want to open the browser he get a page that i programed by using the PHP and the HTML asking him for username and Password and both of these username and password are already stored on my Database such as Mysql , my question here is how to do that all , if there any tutorial for that and what is that operation generally called ???

hope you get it , thank you and once again sorry for my bad english ! ..


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

It's easier to just get a product which already has this functionality. It's called captive portal.


----------



## SunnyWilson (Oct 24, 2013)

Instead of reinventing the wheel best is to go for a proxy with user authentication or form based authentication


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

No a proxy is NOT the way to go per the OP's requirements. Captive Portal is what is used by 100% of businesses that set up open access wireless where they want some sort of user registration.


----------

